# Algae or fungi?



## eguven14 (May 12, 2010)

Recently some dark feathery things have grown on my plants; I thought that they were algae, but a friend of mine have suggested that these may be fungi; can you help me identifying these?


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Algae, bba. I would reduce the lighting or increase co2.


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

+1. Brilliant.
BBA / blackbeard algae / Black Brush Algae.

too much light for the amount of co2.
reduce lighting or increase Co2.


----------



## eguven14 (May 12, 2010)

Thank you Brilliant and Big Fish; I really appreciate your help.


----------

